# Hollywood Interupted - a new book



## Kazzepink (Feb 26, 2004)

Anyone heard of it? I just found out about it today. A tell all of the Hollywood crowd. 

There is a piece in there about Jennifer Aniston and her hubby. They meet up with one of Bush twins in Hollywood where the Bush twin was working in an office. Apparently Jennifer decides to reem her out because Jennifer dislikes the young Bush's father....Then Brad proceeds to make some remarks about her past with false id cards.

Hollywood is in an uproar over the book. No talk show wants to interview its two authors because it will upset the Hollywood crowd. They did however manage an interview on Fox.

It sounds quite interesting.


----------



## Lily (Feb 26, 2004)

It does sound interesting, but I don't think it's worth buying. It's probably just a more in depth version of People magazine. Also, why do we need to worry about movie stars' personal lives? My philosophy is as long as they're not out murdering, raping, or doing any other such outrage then I'll leave well enough alone . . . they deserve privacy too, right? Just a thought


----------

